# Our friend I DClaire



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

is having her surgery tomorrow. Please send her your support, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

IDClaire! You know we'll be praying and wishing you the best. Here's a pic of Kris' little gang. Four pugs, Gingie, Nellie, Lily, and way in the back Winnie, and the chocolate lab is Tillie all sending great vibes to you!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Emmitt and I are sending positive thoughts your way... you'll come through with flying colors!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck! Much love and good, healing vibes headed your way!


----------



## kitkat (Aug 20, 2011)

I DClaire...thoughts and prayers are with you...soon you'll be on the healing side of this process! All will be well -- thinking of you!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm so sick tonight - I really don't know if I'll have surgery tomorrow or not. I've been doing unusually well but I woke up this morning feeling like I had acid reflux. I take medication for that and it doesn't ordinarily bother me significantly but now I feel like my esophagus is raw - even breathing hurts.

I've never felt so exhausted in my life and so worried. My husband says he doesn't think I'm well enough to have surgery, that he's not even sure this is all thyroid.

I don't know...I just absolutely do not know. I'm going to the hospital tomorrow (if I don't go to the ER in the night) and see what happens. I honestly want the surgery and the idea of having to reschedule is causing more anxiety.

I am so appreciative of everyone's support and encouragement. I don't know what's suddenly happening but I REALLY do not feel well. All I've eaten is Yoplait yogurt and a little applesauce and it feels like it won't go down.


----------



## Alaina (Sep 1, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that!

I will say some prayers for you tonight!!!!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Shame, hope you feel better soon. And prayers with you for the surgery!


----------

